# (UPDATE- ITS A...)19 week potty shot- gender?!



## Baby3bakin

Hubby didn't want to find out and I really want to know! What do you think. Boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 329


----------



## Misscalais

I'm not sure it's a tricky one, I think l see three white lines that girls have but I can't see any pointy bits to suggest boy.


----------



## hunyyk

Looks Like Girl..


----------



## nic18

I am saying girl


----------



## sfish

Im guessing girl but not sure if I see 3 white lines I dont see anything that looks like a willy but cant say girl coz of not been able to see a willy got to see 3 white lines for a girl which i think I see xx


----------



## Srrme

I'm going to say boy.


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thank you for all your guesses guys!! I found another potty shot too not sure if it shows any more or less though! I'll update my orginal message with other pic


----------



## Baby3bakin

Couldn't add to original message here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 226


----------



## Misscalais

No boys parts so deff think its a girl:)


----------



## Srrme

Now that looks like a GIRL. :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Girl


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thanks! From what I can see of other girl ultrasounds mine are quite similar. Its just the angle that makes me wonder.. :)


----------



## lucky_star

Girl


----------



## Baby3bakin

I'm starting to think girl to now lol.. Wish I could get another scan!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

:pink::flower:


----------



## lesh07

Def looks girlie to me. Xx


----------



## Baby3bakin

Both my potty shots make me think girl it's just this one white part in one potty shot that makes me think maybe it's a doodle hiding. It kind of looks abit to far to the side though.. What are your thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 50


----------



## RubyRainbows

I say girl!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Definite little lady in there :happy: x


----------



## Darlin65

For sure girl! The boy parts are pretty noticeable :haha:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Wow! Most of you have guessed girl!!! Eeekk! After two boys and a million nephews I am still expecting baby to come out a boy lol! At least I have some hope of a pink bundle:)


----------



## hunyyk

itz a girl..:)


----------



## Darlin65

Baby3bakin said:


> Wow! Most of you have guessed girl!!! Eeekk! After two boys and a million nephews I am still expecting baby to come out a boy lol! At least I have some hope of a pink bundle:)

I totally understand this! Everyone says it's a girl this time but I feel like that just can't happen, too many boys :haha: While I would adore a little girly I've prepared myself that it's really a boy :haha:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Good luck darling65 but as you said another little man will be just as much a blessing! :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Any other guesses?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Darlin65 said:


> Baby3bakin said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Most of you have guessed girl!!! Eeekk! After two boys and a million nephews I am still expecting baby to come out a boy lol! At least I have some hope of a pink bundle:)
> 
> I totally understand this! Everyone says it's a girl this time but I feel like that just can't happen, too many boys :haha: While I would adore a little girly I've prepared myself that it's really a boy :haha:Click to expand...

I have 12 nephews and only 2 nieces. i have 2 boys myself. My hubbys dads family had 7 boys and only 2 girls! Needless to say, i couldn't believe it when we found out we were having a girl!!! It can totally happen :)


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

A GIRL!!! ill bet money on it


----------



## Baby3bakin

Guppy051708 said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby3bakin said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Most of you have guessed girl!!! Eeekk! After two boys and a million nephews I am still expecting baby to come out a boy lol! At least I have some hope of a pink bundle:)
> 
> I totally understand this! Everyone says it's a girl this time but I feel like that just can't happen, too many boys :haha: While I would adore a little girly I've prepared myself that it's really a boy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 12 nephews and only 2 nieces. i have 2 boys myself. My hubbys dads family had 7 boys and only 2 girls! Needless to say, i couldn't believe it when we found out we were having a girl!!! It can totally happen :)Click to expand...

Wow I bet you didn't believe it until you were holding her :) this makes me smile


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

If i were you hun id go buying loads of pink!! Definately a little girl congrats, i couldnt beleive it when i found out i was having a girl, after having two boys and a step son i didnt think id have a girl, 3 scans said girl i saw the girl parts on the scan myself and still never believed, when she was born that was the first thing i checked lol xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

A girl! :pink:


----------



## hmusgrove

My guess is girl! :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> If i were you hun id go buying loads of pink!! Definately a little girl congrats, i couldnt beleive it when i found out i was having a girl, after having two boys and a step son i didnt think id have a girl, 3 scans said girl i saw the girl parts on the scan myself and still never believed, when she was born that was the first thing i checked lol xx

If only I could have gotten the sono to confirm it. I tried everything to persue hubby and he would not budge. I just can't get the fact out of my head that maybe it's a bad angle and the "goods" are hiding. I've also been told that one of my shots is a bladder shot so that might be why I can't see anything :( 
I wish she never took potty shot! I just want to know for sure lol!


----------



## Lucy3

Looks very girly to me! My 19 weeks scan was very obviously boy!! The only thing is maybe the tech gave you potty shots that were a bit angled knowing that your husband doesn't want to find out? But I'm still going :pink: 
Did the tech as you to look away during the 'potty area?' If she didnt I'd definitely say girl!!


----------



## foxiechick1

I think that looks like a pink flavour! Ohh please remember to come back and update when you have her (or him ;o)) xx


----------



## Baby3bakin

She didn't tell me to look away but she did zoom by lol. I told her I wanted to
Know but hubby didn't so I don't know. 
I will defiantly come back and update don't you worry. All your replys are keeping me sain. You have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Any other guesses? Does anyone have similar potty shot pics and what gender was babe?


----------



## Lilycakes

Looks like a boy to me.


----------



## Cherrysoul

Going by my last two pregnancy u/s both boys, i'd say girl, as my boys had 'bits' poking out between the legs ;)


----------



## Foreign Chick

100% GIRL!!! I have 2 ... trust me I know! 
Congrats on team :pink: !


----------



## mad_but_glad

Deffinitly girl! My boy had definite boy parts by then! You couldn't miss them. Even at the angles you have you would see something!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Any others input?


----------



## Baby3bakin

Anyone else want to add opinions?


----------



## proudparent88

I honestly think it's a girl!


----------



## sunshine314

I think it is a girl too :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

12 weeks until my due date!! I cannot wait!


----------



## twokiddos

Girl all the way!!!!!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

from first glance i think girl, so i will stick with that. my son and daughter were both very obvious about what they were. so im not sure what to look for when searching for hidden bits.


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thank ladies!! I'm so excited to find out at B day! 
Team yellow is fun but it feels so strange not knowing when I found out with my other two babies


----------



## Baby3bakin

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> from first glance i think girl, so i will stick with that. my son and daughter were both very obvious about what they were. so im not sure what to look for when searching for hidden bits.

That's what has thrown me... I thought Maybe the tech has just gotten a crazy angle to hide the bits but those lines I have never seen on a boys 20 week ultrasound.. Ahh the joys of waiting


----------



## Knt

I don't think you can tell from this angle. I don't see girl or boy parts. I don't think she would give you any pictures that would show gender anyways if you said you didn't want to know. Have you posted on any other sites? If so what did they say? Hoping its a girl for you I just don't think you can go by these pictures.


----------



## AimeeM

:pink:


----------



## Baby3bakin

7 weeks til due date!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Guessing pink! GL! Xx


----------



## Rachb86

I'm guessing Girl too!! let us know when the bub arrives GL!!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

My boy was def showing some bits at scan. I'd say team pink for sure &#128522;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats a girlie for sure!!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thanks ladies will update in approximately 5 weeks..


----------



## Mum2threeboys

Crikey! How very exciting!!! 
I have no idea on this kind of thing but I can't see any male parts there lol!
Good luck and thanks for the updates :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## DaisyDust

Baby3bakin said:


> Both my potty shots make me think girl it's just this one white part in one potty shot that makes me think maybe it's a doodle hiding. It kind of looks abit to far to the side though.. What are your thoughts?

No...I wouldn't say that's a doodle hiding. I would say there's two of those lines if I look closely enough, that's a girl.


----------



## Baby3bakin

Good! I'm not the only one that can see the lines! Fingers crossed


----------



## Mumma2011

I would say girl also, and I hope you get your girly.
But I just wanted to say we got told we were having a girl on 3 private gender scans and I gave birth to a boy.
We even had the three lines at 20 weeks:/
But yours does look like a girl :) gl


----------



## Baby3bakin

Mumma2011 said:


> I would say girl also, and I hope you get your girly.
> But I just wanted to say we got told we were having a girl on 3 private gender scans and I gave birth to a boy.
> We even had the three lines at 20 weeks:/
> But yours does look like a girl :) gl

Omg that's crazy!! That would be a hard adjustment!! I have a little under 3 weeks to wait now..


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not long to wait!


----------



## Baby3bakin

I know! But feels like an eternity as way!! Eek


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Boy, I don't see the 3 white Lines


----------



## iesteves

Giiiirl guess for me :)


----------



## ClairAye

:pink: Not long to see now! :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

ClairAye said:


> :pink: Not long to see now! :)

2weeks and have been told baby is engaged! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Darlin65

I think my original was :pink: but after doing more u/s with this LO and seeing others I am going to say :blue: and the legs just aren't open enough


----------



## clynn11

Looks girlie to me! Can't wait to see :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck


----------



## LittleMinx

I think it looks like a boy x good luck xx


----------



## Jennuuh

Looks like a girl to me - Good luck!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thanks ladies.. You wouldn't believe how hard being team green has been for me! Lmao! I'm glad we have done it but i doubt I would ever be able to do again (this is our last baby anyhow..but if I had a choice doubt ild restrain myself) 
I'm due next Wednesday and it feels like an eternity away.. Hoping bub will come a little earlier seeing as though it's number three!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Looks like a girl to me x


----------



## MrsClark24

Girl girl girl! Looks exactly the same as my daughters potty shot


----------



## Baby3bakin

MrsClark24 said:


> Girl girl girl! Looks exactly the same as my daughters potty shot

Thank you! Do you have. Copy by any chance?! 
Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Come on baby!


----------



## RinnaRoo

My first guess says GIRL!


----------



## Guppy051708

Cant wait to hear the final verdict.

Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Come on baby!

I know!! Apparently it's comfy! Lol


----------



## Islabella

I vote girl... Can't wait to find out!!! Not long now...... :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thanks!! Still waiting...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Comfortable baby,must be a lazy girl lol


----------



## foxiechick1

How exciting that you'll be finding out soon! GL am sure you're having a girl! X


----------



## angelbump

I think girl. I never saw my wee mans junk in the scan as it was a bit too fast toget a good look but I cant see any winkle on this one!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Offically overdue!!


----------



## Baby3bakin

3 days overdue..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Get out! I'm curious!


----------



## foxiechick1

Aargh coming baby girl we just want you to confirm what we all know! Lol!
My 2nd ds was 3 days over, I'd spent the day crying as I was so fed up and feeling rough. When hubby came home and ds1 was in bed we *ahem* got to business, I stood up had first contraction and exactly 2 hours later Alex was born! So don't lose hope yet and get DH to take one for the team! lol! X


----------



## Baby3bakin

foxiechick1 said:


> Aargh coming baby girl we just want you to confirm what we all know! Lol!
> My 2nd ds was 3 days over, I'd spent the day crying as I was so fed up and feeling rough. When hubby came home and ds1 was in bed we *ahem* got to business, I stood up had first contraction and exactly 2 hours later Alex was born! So don't lose hope yet and get DH to take one for the team! lol! X

I've tried it all! Lol.. I have been getting pains for the last hour but don't know if it's just wishful thinking.

I see my MW again on Tuesday if I'm still in one piece by then.. Grr


----------



## foxiechick1

Bless you! Hope something is happening! X


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Come on baby, we're all dying to know what u are. &#128536;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

good luck xx


----------



## foxiechick1

How'd it go with midwife today or has baby made an appearance!?! Xx


----------



## Baby3bakin

HE tricked you all.... It's.a.boy and we couldn't be more in love..


----------



## Foreign Chick

:-O in disbelief ........ WOW!

Congrats on your new son :flower:


----------



## Darlin65

I was RIGHT!!! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay, I win! 
Congrats :) 
Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on your baby boy!!! I bet he's just beautiful :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Lol the little tinker! Aww massive congrats bet he is super yummy! Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congratulations xx


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Yay big congratulations. Hope ur both well &#128522;


----------



## xSamantha

Congrats! I wish I had your willpower to not find out. But I am a planner! I need to know! :)


----------

